# Design-Blackout.. ich weiss nicht weiter..



## Suchfunktion (16. Januar 2004)

Hallo, also hier erstmal die Seite (bitte nicht aufregen, soll keine werbung sein  ):

http://free.pages.at/phone-corner/Bistrorante_Joy/Index.htm

Zuerst fand ich es ganz nett, aber langsam (sorry fuer den ausdruck) "kotzt" mich das langweilige design an..

Ich weiss nicht, was ich wie anders machen soll, aber es soll auf jeden fall anspruchsvoll werden..
das einzige was bleiben soll, ist das logo oben links "BISTRORANTE joy", ansonsten waere ne generalueberholung der seite ganz wichtig, da ich momentan ziemlich "billig" finde, also das design..

Achja:
Wenn's geht moechte ich keine frames benutzen, aber wenn's damit besser aussieht, koennte ich mich vielleicht dazu ueberrreden lassen    

Also, ich bin fuer jeden Vorschlag dankbar!



Nochwas:
Es kann sein, dass der server ab und zu etwas rumspinnt, aber die url stimmt.


----------



## noopen (16. Januar 2004)

was zahlst denn? *megafrechrumgrins*


----------



## Suchfunktion (16. Januar 2004)

loool
ich will ja nicht dass mir jemand ein design oder so macht..
ich brauche nur mal n paar tipps, was ihr da anders machen wuerdet )


----------



## noopen (16. Januar 2004)

gut, okay, dann lass ich hier mal nen (hoffentlich) kreativen Schwall ab ;o)

wird nur schwer zu erzählen sein... wenn man etwas anfertigt, ist das viel besser...

vielleicht einen ansatz schonmal:
- sammel alles Material das du hast und breite es vor dir aus
- mach dir ne liste mit lauter ausdrücken/eigenschaften die es haben soll, und die dein Bistro schon hat oder bekommen soll
- schau dir deine Bilder an (wennst keine hast, mach einige, auch von Details usw.. vorallem alles, was ein wenig besonders wirken könnt - tolle Seaco-Maschinen z.b.)
- guck dich bei anderer guter Gastronomie um und überleg die die pros und contras dieser Seite, die Pros sammelst dann gleich für dich
- überleg die 2-3 fraben inkl. Logo-Farbe. Definiere diese genau, und definiere dazu noch die dunkleren oder helleren Töne dieser Farbe
- verwende höchstens 2 Schriftarten (die vom Logo und wenn diese nicht für web fähig ist, dann noch eine Verdana oder so)
- mach viele skizzen
& wenn du das alles schonmal hast, zeigs her, und wir reden weiter ;o)

LG noopen


achja, P.S.
anders machen würd ich schlichtweg alles...


----------



## Suchfunktion (17. Januar 2004)

*hrhr*
bezahlen tu ich aba nich
*rofl*

Danke erstmal fuer dein posting..
ich werd mal schaun..

danke.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (17. Januar 2004)

noopen: Bitte an die Netiquette halten (Groß- und Kleinschreibung), danke.


----------



## noopen (17. Januar 2004)

*Netiquette*

@ Sebastian
*?* meinst du jetzt weil ich einige male die Wortanfangsgrossschreibung ausgelassen hab? Oder hatte ich irgendwo in Grossbuchstaben was verfasst und du hast es gleich verbessert?

Werd mir in Zukunft Mühe geben, versprochen. 

Sorry wenn ich das jetzt so schreib: aber irgendwie hast da jetzt n bissi überreagiert meiner Meinung nach, ich musste erst richtig genau gucken (man sieht die eigenen Fehler ja eh schwerer) bis ich erahnen konnte was du meinst (ausser du hast es schon ausgebessert, dann zieh ichs zurück).
Aber wie gesagt, ist nicht bös gemeint, und ich werde versuchen mich zu bessern.

LG noopen


@Suchfunktion
bin mal gespannt *g*


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (17. Januar 2004)

*Re: Netiquette*



> _Original geschrieben von noopen _
> *@ Sebastian
> *?* meinst du jetzt weil ich einige male die Wortanfangsgrossschreibung ausgelassen hab? *



Ja, eher das mein ich.
Und von wegen Überreagieren: es ist einfach so, dass hier auf gewisse Sachen wert gelegt wird, die den Umgang erleichtern. Dazu gehört auch ein besseres Lesen der Beiträge durch Groß- und Klein- und Rechtschreibung.


----------



## noopen (17. Januar 2004)

ja ich versteh schon ;o)

will mich bessern  - aber jetzt am besten wieder zurück zum Thema ;-)


----------



## Camelion (18. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

a.) Die Links bei MouseOver nicht schwarz färben. Sieht schlimm aus.
b.) Fenstergrösse ändert sich ständig wieder auf kleiner nach dem ich im Vollbild einen Link anklicke.
c.) Javascript meldet mir bei IE 6 fehler.
d.) Text in umrahmten Kasten mit andere Farbe idealerweise wegen Lesbarkeit in weiß. Als Rahmen ist gepunktet im Moment voll im Trend. Ist aber letztendlich geschmackssache.
e.) Versuch mal die Links mit Grafiken zu gestalten die dem Schriftbild des Logos ähneln.

Gruss
Camelion


----------



## Needa (20. Januar 2004)

Naja .. ich als mehr oder weniger "erfahrener" Webmaster finde die Page schon beim Enterbutton be*zensiert*.. irgendwie erfährt ein unwissender User dort nicht viel über eine Homepage von einem bestimmten Bistro, die sich hinter der Enterpage befindet.. also würde ich das ganz weglassen, finde ich sowieso beschuert sowas, außer es werden Grafiken vorgeladen.. aber dann kommt sowieso eine Weiterleitung.

Nun zum Design.. versuchs vielleicht mal mit Farbverläufen und was sicherlich auch hier schon gesagt wurde, veränder was an den CSS-Styles.. eventuell kannst du es ja mal mit einem etwas Ausgefalleren Menü probieren, so DHTML like  find ich richtig cool die Teile!


----------



## Vaio82 (21. Januar 2004)

Na... dann müssen wir die Suchfunktion mal ein bisschen optimieren *g* 

- Mal zu Deiner prv. Seite {unter dem WWW-Button hinterlegt} 

Die HBB-Jungs würde ich verklagen  Es ist schon eine Frechheit, Dir noch immer nicht geholfen zu haben *s* 

// Man macht nie einen "EXIT"-Button auf seine Startseite. Mir als Besucher signalisiert das immer, dass er Typ, der das da betreibt, mich ja gar nicht haben will...  

Zu Deinem kleinen gastronomischen Meisterwerk habe ich mal eine kleine Frage... Normalerweise verkauft man ja (an den Unternehmer) einen gewissen Mehrwert , ob dieser bei "Garagenprojekten" überhaupt besteht sei dahingestellt...

Was ich damit sagen will: Versetz Dich in die Rolle des Unternehmers (Du wirst die Seite bestimmt nicht für Dich machen) und mach Dir Gedanken welchen Zweck diese Seite hat...

- Welchen Nutzen habe ich dadurch?
- Was will ich überhaupt? Ein Portalsystem, um Kundenkampagnen anhand von Kundenwünschen erstellen zu können (CRM) oder will ich nur einfach mit dem Strom schwimmen und eine Internetseite haben, um diese als Visitenkarte nutzen zu können? 

Wenn Du Dir darüber nämlich mal Gedanken machen würdest, könntest Du ganz schnell sehen, dass Die komplette Struktur der Seite inhaltlich nichts bringt. 

Kommen wir nun zu der Technik... *mal auf die Uhr schaut und in 2,5 Std. wieder aufstehen muss* Fassen wir es kurz: 

Lass diesen ganzen Javascript-Quatsch und mach die Seite mit Tabellen und CSS Effekten. Von DIV und SPAN alternativ zu Tabellen würde ich Dir abraten, da es noch nicht wirklich unterstützt wird (Und Browserspezifische Stylesheets macht man nicht, wenn man für eine Seite nur 500€ bekommt *g*) Die Farben Deiner Seite finde ich auch nicht wirklich passend.... Was schön sein soll: Orange und Grau   Nein Spaß bei Seite, geh mal zu dem Unternehmer und sprich mit ihm 

Ansonsten würde ich eine Mischung aus Weiß und Beige machen, evtl. auch noch etwas Pfirsich... So was sieht immer ganz toll aus, wenn es optisch schön angeordnet ist. Ebenfalls solltest Du daran denken, dass Du mit dunklen Farben auf hellen Hintergründen arbeitest (Schrift) und Hover heller sein sollten. 

Viele Infos gibt’s auch hier:  Usability 


Denk daran, dass es nicht darauf ankommt, Kunden das erste Mal auf diese Seite zu "schleppen", sie müssen wiederkommen! Dazu müssen alle Faktoren stimmen, Layout, Content, Subjektive Einstellung (die man beeinflussen kann *g*) und der Preis.

In diesem Sinne... 

SG,
Claus


----------

